# Help me find a replacement part for sunvisor



## sentra0518s (Apr 30, 2012)

This is the connector that attaches the passenger side sun visor to the roof: NissanSVPart - Imgur

I don't know what the part is specifically called.

what is it called and where can I buy one at a reasonable price (best if I can get it off ebay or nissanparts2u.com)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's in the part catalog listed as "holder-sunvisor." You'll need your interior color code to order the right one from your local Nissan dealer. Refer "96409" in the parts diagram below.

Part Detail


----------



## sentra0518s (Apr 30, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> It's in the part catalog listed as "holder-sunvisor." You'll need your interior color code to order the right one from your local Nissan dealer. Refer "96409" in the parts diagram below.
> 
> Part Detail


Thank you - I'm not really worried about matching colors - mine is beige but I guess I won't mind if I get a black one for cheap!

I had two questions:

1. ON the site you linked, there are two parts with the number.

The 'Trim Color: G,X'	is a dollar but the other is 10 times that! Why the difference?

2. I guess searching for this part in a salvage yard could be an option but I have never done this before. How do I go about looking for one and what could it cost me to look around and get this part off a car?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't tell you why there is such a difference in price in one color over another; sometimes Nissan's parts pricing doesn't always make a lot of sense. For example, I've seen front strut prices on some Nissan vehicles differ greatly between the left side versus the right, when one would normally assume they'd be the same. It is what it is! I'm not 100% sure on the codes for your particular year as sometimes Nissan will switch up on them, but "C" is usually tan/beige, "G" is often charcoal/gray and "X" is often black in color. Personally, I don't understand why one would go through the time and expense of searching for this part in a salvage yard when you can get a brand new one from the dealer for two dollars, but I guess to each his own! It would cost me more in gas to drive to a salvage yard than that!


----------



## sentra0518s (Apr 30, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Personally, I don't understand why one would go through the time and expense of searching for this part in a salvage yard when you can get a brand new one from the dealer for two dollars, but I guess to each his own! It would cost me more in gas to drive to a salvage yard than that!


Going to the closest dealer will cost me half a tank of gas and shipping from that website is $12.

I googled 'auto salvage near me' and got many hits within 5 mi.

How much of cost am I looking at if I went the salvage yard route?

What costs are involved? (I have never done this before)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I think cost is up to the yard... usually there are no set prices


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could call your local dealer's parts dept. and see what they would charge to ship it to you; it might be cheaper than the website. Also, check for a price at 1st AAA Nissan Parts Store and see if the shipping is any cheaper; it may or may not be. As far as the salvage yard, some may not want to sell that particular part without the rest of the sunvisor, but who knows? Call around and ask them. You may want to copy the parts diagram to show them what you are looking for and make their job easier. You could bring it with you to the salvage yard or fax it to them, if you have fax, or e-mail it to them. Good luck!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the shipping you are seeing is probably for UPS/Fedex, ask for USPS (mail)


----------

